
California Governor Approves $300M Gift to Telcos, Vetoes Streetlight Giveaway - iokevins
https://www.tellusventure.com/blog/brown-approves-300-million-gift-to-telcos-but-vetoes-streetlight-giveaway/
======
iokevins
From the article:

"AB 1665 takes effect immediately. It lowers California minimum broadband
service standard to 6 Mbps download/1 Mbps upload speeds and adds $300 million
to the California Advanced Services Fund for broadband infrastructure, to be
spent under rules will give it to AT&T and Frontier in exchange for token
upgrades. That they would, in most cases, be making anyway."

